# Electronic Portfolio - Ipads vs Tablets



## Jmobi (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi everyone I was hoping to get some feedback regarding my portfolio. Being that these days everyone is using their iPads or tablets for their photos. I was hoping I could get advice on what is better to get an IPad or a Tablet?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 18, 2012)

Have you used either?


----------



## Jmobi (Jun 18, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Have you used either?



iPad I've never used a tablet and I have an iPhone so I am familiar with Apple. I keep getting told to get a tablet being that they are cheaper too


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes, tablets are cheaper generally. If you don't have any interest in iCloud or other iProduct compatibility features, go for the Android Tablet. They're pretty handy.


----------



## Dillard (Jun 18, 2012)

I have an iPad 1 and love it. Played with a kindle fire and didn't like it so much. Retina Display on the iPad 3 is amazing, but I have no experience with android tablets


----------



## Jmobi (Jun 18, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Yes, tablets are cheaper generally. If you don't have any interest in iCloud or other iProduct compatibility features, go for the Android Tablet. They're pretty handy.



Yeah I don't really want it for much else apart from being able to have all my photos on there so I can show people which I also won't need To have 3G really too


----------



## Jmobi (Jun 18, 2012)

Dillard said:
			
		

> I have an iPad 1 and love it. Played with a kindle fire and didn't like it so much. Retina Display on the iPad 3 is amazing, but I have no experience with android tablets



Oh ok sweet thanks yeah I was just thinking of getting the IPad 2 maybe


----------



## Dillard (Jun 18, 2012)

Now the time to do so, with a slight price drop due to the 3's. They are also running a student discount to get a free $50 app gift card, so it may be beneficial to find a student to help ya out on the purchase!


----------



## Tony S (Jun 18, 2012)

That screen on the New Ipad is pretty darned snappy looking when showing good images.


----------



## nmoody (Jun 18, 2012)

You want something with a nice screen, most of those cheap tablets have crappy screens that won't do your images justice.

The easy thing to do is just get an iPad. 

You could try and find a tablet with an IPS screen (type of screen the iPad has) but most likely you will be paying about the same price.


----------



## Espike (Jun 19, 2012)

The new and unreleased Microsoft Surface tablet looks like it could be a good choice. If you don't need to pick something up now, I'd consider waiting for it to come out so you can get hands on with it and make your decision then.


----------



## Jmobi (Jun 19, 2012)

Dillard said:
			
		

> Now the time to do so, with a slight price drop due to the 3's. They are also running a student discount to get a free $50 app gift card, so it may be beneficial to find a student to help ya out on the purchase!



Aw sweet that's a good idea thanks heaps appreciate it


----------



## Jmobi (Jun 19, 2012)

nmoody said:
			
		

> You want something with a nice screen, most of those cheap tablets have crappy screens that won't do your images justice.
> 
> The easy thing to do is just get an iPad.
> 
> You could try and find a tablet with an IPS screen (type of screen the iPad has) but most likely you will be paying about the same price.



That's a good point I think I'll save up and get myself an iPad the quality just seems to good to pass up. Thanks heaps


----------



## SoCalTiger (Jun 19, 2012)

Jmobi said:


> nmoody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FWIW - The Asus Transformer has an IPS screen and you can get it cheaper than an iPad 3. The Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 also has a very good screen. IIRC, the Galaxy is not technically IPS but has comparable quality. Take a look at both of these in store to see for yourself. They have them on display at Best Buy.


----------



## BXPhoto (Jun 19, 2012)

Well when using a tablet device as a portfolio you must consider ease of use as well. Most people can actually use an Ipad with little to no instruction, where as with Droid tablets its a big old confusing head ache from one tablet to another. Plus if you upload your images at native resolution on the Ipad 3 you will have some amazing looking images to help sell your work in an attractive simple to use package. Presentation is everything in this game, this is why we spend extra on our business cards etc. Android devices sell based on a features list, Ipads sell based on ease of use, available apps and style factor. Being an artist, style is a huge factor when meeting with potential/current clients.


----------



## TheBiles (Jun 19, 2012)

SoCalTiger said:


> Jmobi said:
> 
> 
> > nmoody said:
> ...


 
I've got a Transformer Prime, and the display is beautiful. Great for showing off photos. With Android you can also tweak the color levels of your display very precisely in case you want to calibrate it (depending on the ROM/kernel you use).


----------



## Buckster (Jun 19, 2012)

BXPhoto said:


> Well when using a tablet device as a portfolio you must consider ease of use as well. Most people can actually use an Ipad with little to no instruction, where as with Droid tablets its a big old confusing head ache from one tablet to another. Plus if you upload your images at native resolution on the Ipad 3 you will have some amazing looking images to help sell your work in an attractive simple to use package. Presentation is everything in this game, this is why we spend extra on our business cards etc. Android devices sell based on a features list, Ipads sell based on ease of use, available apps and style factor. Being an artist, style is a huge factor when meeting with potential/current clients.


 As a Galaxy Tab user, I find most of this quite humorous.  :thumbup:


----------



## table1349 (Jun 19, 2012)

TheBiles said:


> SoCalTiger said:
> 
> 
> > Jmobi said:
> ...


With a spyder3 you can calibrate the iPad screen.  Don't know if Datacolor has a free app for the android like they do the iPad.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 19, 2012)

I've had a Galaxy Tab 2 for nearly a month now, in large part due to Buckster's comments about his Galaxy, and I really like it. It does a very good job of displaying my photos.


----------



## Paintwerks (Jun 23, 2012)

Netskimmer said:
			
		

> I've had a Galaxy Tab 2 for nearly a month now, in large part due to Buckster's comments about his Galaxy, and I really like it. It does a very good job of displaying my photos.



I own both Apple and Samsung tablets. I currently have a Galaxy Tab 10.1 (which I bought first) and an IPad3 (which I just upgraded to from an Ipad2).

I had high hopes for the Galaxy and was vocally touting to my friends (who had IPads) how much better (based on the superior specs) it was going to be compared to their IPads. Man, did I end up eating my words!!

Whereas the iPad operation is smooth, intuitive and seamless, the Galaxy is rough, clunky and unfinished. Maybe that's just the Android operating system for you, but I literally hate it compared to the Apple IOS. The Galaxy is great for dragging and dropping of files (I hate how iTunes hijacks your file management), but that's about all it has going for it as far as I'm concerned.

I'm in love with the new Retina display on the ipad3. Everything just pops and things are so detailed and clear! Yes, I believe this device would definitely help sell your work.

Apologies to the Galaxy/Android owners out there if my comments/opinions don't gel with you....,I'm simply calling it as I personally see it. YMMV.

My wife has the Galaxy with her in the USA while she's visiting her family, but I'll be selling it when she gets back. No way would I sell the Ipad3.


----------



## RSpears (Jun 23, 2012)

I wanted a tablet to show my portfolio when I meet potential clients, and wasn't sure which one to get.  I got the iPad more for the 'style' factor than anything else.  After using it for the last 4 months, one of the big pluses that I like is the photography related apps that I've found and use.  All my wedding contracts and model releases are done on my iPad.  Don't know if the apps are available on android platform or not, but I've been very happy with my choice, and I think the style factor is important.


----------



## user3977 (Jun 28, 2012)

what size ipads does everyone get? i have a 32g ipad 2 for wife and it is full of apps / movies / photos. im thinking just a 16g ipad 3 should work not like i will dump my entire hdd onto it


----------



## BXPhoto (Jun 29, 2012)

I recommend the 32gb. The increased resolution of your images,apps, games etc all take up a lot more space. Check out the forums on macrumors.com to read all about how people use/setup their iPads.


----------



## BXPhoto (Jul 1, 2012)

BTW an update to the Samsung Galaxy's Tabs being blocked by Apple's law suit.

Apple Wins Injunction Barring U.S. Sales of Samsung Galaxy Nexus Phone - Mac Rumors


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 1, 2012)

Here's another vote for the iPad, the main difference you're going to find between the iPad 1/2 and the iPad 3, is that the iPad 3 has a much higher color gamut on the monitor. It is so obvious that color looks almost completely different on them if you look at the images side-by-side. My olde iPad had trouble with violets, it would display blues instead. Now the new iPad 3 is close enough with my monitor a home that the difference is negligible.The difference is so stark, that I recommend if you're going to be using an iPad to display photos do not get an iPad 1 or 2.And as said before, just skip the android sh*t altogether. All your clients will know how to use an iPad, because most likely they're all using iPhones themselves.


----------



## TheBiles (Jul 1, 2012)

BXPhoto said:


> BTW an update to the Samsung Galaxy's Tabs being blocked by Apple's law suit.
> 
> Apple Wins Injunction Barring U.S. Sales of Samsung Galaxy Nexus Phone - Mac Rumors


 
Typical Apple patent trolling. Also, only imports have been temporarily blocked. Nothing is stopping the current stock from being sold. 

Personally, I will be getting the new Nexus 7 tablet from Google. It's only $200, and the hardware is better than the majority of $500 tablets on the market now. I also like being able to fit it in my pocket. 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201


----------

